# Odessa Barbs and Shrimp Compatability?



## Spang (28 Feb 2011)

Hello!

I have a group of 7 Odessa Barbs in my tank, I was wondering if these are compatible with cherry shrimp? Or would they try and eat them?


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2011)

Almost every shrimp/fish question can be answered in much the same way, "yes, they will eat them". 
Fish are opportunistic feeders as a general rule and shrimps are very much in the base column of the food chain, it's pretty safe to say if it has a mouth it will eat shrimp, if it gets the chance. I've observed otto's taking juvenile shrimp and microrasbora kabuti, and bristle nose plecs, all are regarded as entirely shrimp safe!


----------

